# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  (Toàn Quốc) - Gian hàng Servo và Step của inhainha

## inhainha

*Địa chỉ giao dịch: 83 Phó Đức Chính Q1, TPHCM hoặc ship toàn quốc
ĐT: 0903369185

Số tài khoản Lê Hữu Khánh 0071001001817 VCB chi nhánh HCM
*


*Tin còn là hàng còn.*


*Xóa hết làm lại cho năm 2017, ngày 15/2/2017*





> *
> Bài post số 1: Gian hàng Alpha step và eZi Step
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...ll=1#post81001
> 
> 
> Bài post số 2: Gian hàng servo
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...ll=1#post81118
> 
> 
> ...




*Gian hàng Alpha Step và eZi Step* 




> *MS1.6*: bộ alpha step gồm driver ASD12C-C và motor ASM66MC-H50. Có hộp số Harmonic.  HÀNG MỚI CHƯA SỬ DỤNG kể cả motor và driver. Hỗ trỡ đầy đủ jack cắm không thiếu cái nào. Chỉ có 2 bộ. Giá * 2 triệu 500k/bộ.*






> *MS1.5*: bộ alpha step gồm driver ASD16B-S và motor ASM98AC. Đầy đủ jack cắm không thiếu cái nào, hàng đồng bộ rất đẹp. Chỉ có 2 bộ. Giá * 2 triệu 800k/bộ------------> Giảm mua 2 bộ giá 5tr200k.*






> *MS1.4*: bộ alpha step gồm driver ASD18AK và motor ASM46MK (có thắng) hoặc motor ASM46MK-N7.2 (có thắng, hộp số 7.2). Đầy đủ jack cắm không thiếu cái nào, hàng đồng bộ rất đẹp. Giá *1 triệu/bộ.*








> *MS1.3*: alpha step ASD30B-A và ASM98AAE-N50, hộp số hành tinh không độ rơ tỉ số truyền 50. Đầy đủ jack cắm, hàng đồng bộ rất đẹp. Có 1 bộ duy nhất. Giá *2tr800k/bộ--------> giảm 2tr600/bộ.*







> *MS1.2*: alpha step ASD16D-C và ASM69MC có thắng. Đầy đủ jack cắm, hàng tháo máy đồng bộ rất đẹp. Số lượng sắp hết. Giá *2tr300k/bộ. 3 bộ giá 6tr5*







> *MS1.1*: alpha step ASD24A-A và ASM66AA. Đầy đủ jack cắm, hàng tháo máy đồng bộ rất đẹp. Giá *1tr500k/bộ. ----------> giảm giá 4tr/3 bộ*

----------


## inhainha

> *
> Bài post số 1: Gian hàng Alpha step và eZi Step
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...ll=1#post81001
> 
> 
> Bài post số 2: Gian hàng servo
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...ll=1#post81118
> 
> 
> ...



*Gian hàng Servo * 





> *MS2.1:* 2 bộ servo J3 400w, hàng rất đẹp, motor chưa sử dụng luôn, còn đầy đủ jack cắm, socket ...
> Giá 9tr5/2 bộ

----------


## inhainha

> *
> Bài post số 1: Gian hàng Alpha step và eZi Step
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...ll=1#post81001
> 
> 
> Bài post số 2: Gian hàng servo
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...ll=1#post81118
> 
> 
> ...



*Gian hàng biến tần* 




> *MS3.2*: Biến tần Fuji 2.2kw. Hàng còn đẹp. Giá *đã bán*





> *MS3.1*: Biến tần LG (hãng LS) 1.5kw. Hàng còn đẹp. Giá *1500k/cái.*

----------

Khang Khon Kho

----------


## inhainha

> *
> Bài post số 1: Gian hàng Alpha step và eZi Step
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...ll=1#post81001
> 
> 
> Bài post số 2: Gian hàng servo
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...ll=1#post81118
> 
> 
> ...



*Gian hàng Step 5 pha và 2 pha*




> *MS4.1*: Driver 5pha dòng 2.8A. Thích hợp với mấy motor khủng long PK5913. Hàng đẹp. Tặng jack cắm. Giá *1000k/cái.*

----------


## inhainha

*MS19*: sold

----------


## inhainha

..................................................  .........

----------


## inhainha

..........................................

----------


## inhainha

*MS22*:Servo Mecapion (hãng LS Korea) 400w, đời rất mới, tương thích với Mach3, điện áp 220V, đầy đủ jack cắm. Mã driver APD-VN04N, mã motor là APM-SB04ADK2. Tặng kèm theo điện trở xả giúp bảo vệ driver. Chỉ còn 2 bộ. Giá bèo nhèo *Sold.*.

----------


## thuyên1982

em cần vài bộ servo pana a4 200w và 400w bác có báo em nhé.

----------

inhainha

----------


## Tuanlm

Samsung 100w còn ko bác? Em lấy 2 bộ

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

> em cần vài bộ servo pana a4 200w và 400w bác có báo em nhé.


Đã inbox cho bác




> Samsung 100w còn ko bác? Em lấy 2 bộ


Vẫn còn hàng cả CSDJ và CSD3 đó bác. Bác alo để mua hàng giúp nhé. Cám ơn bác.

----------

thuyên1982, Tuanlm

----------


## inhainha

*MS23*: driver RKD514L-A và UDK5114NW2. Loại này nổi tiếng chắc ai cũng biết rồi. Giá *600k/cái*. 




>

----------


## anhxco

giá tốt quá, mà sao 2 e này lại cùng giá vậy ạ.

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

> giá tốt quá, mà sao 2 e này lại cùng giá vậy ạ.


Thì ai thích cái nào lấy cái nấy  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuyên1982

bác kiếm dùm em vài bộ pana a4 nữa nhé

----------


## inhainha

> bác kiếm dùm em vài bộ pana a4 nữa nhé



A4 thì chỉ còn bộ 750w thôi bác. Mấy loại công suất nhỏ hơn thì chỉ còn driver. Nếu bác cần driver thì alo nhé.

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## inhainha

*MS24*: driver 5pha DFC5114 của Vexta, chạy được với các loại động cơ 5pha đời cao PK566, PK569 của Vexta. Giá *300k/cái*. 
Manual ở đây: www.techniscribe.com/cfk.pdf




>

----------


## anhxco

Con này đồng giá k e lấy mấy con  :Smile:

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

> Con này đồng giá k e lấy mấy con


có 1 con 5128P ah bác. Mà cũng có người đặt rồi. Cám ơn bác quan tâm

----------


## Tuanlm

Hỏi từ lâu rồi mà. Em lấy từ nguồn khác mất tiêu rồi.

----------

dauhaoquang

----------


## concobebe1104

toàn hàng ngon

----------

Dinhkhanh78, inhainha

----------


## hainghialk

MS24: driver 5pha DFC5114 của Vexta, chạy được với các loại động cơ 5pha đời cao PK566, PK569 của Vexta. Giá 300k/cái. 
Manual ở đây: www.techniscribe.com/cfk.pdf
còn mình lấy một cái nhé

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

> MS24: driver 5pha DFC5114 của Vexta, chạy được với các loại động cơ 5pha đời cao PK566, PK569 của Vexta. Giá 300k/cái. 
> Manual ở đây: www.techniscribe.com/cfk.pdf
> còn mình lấy một cái nhé


Hình còn thì hàng còn. Alo dưới chữ ký lấy hàng nhé bác. Thanks

----------


## thuyên1982

> A4 thì chỉ còn bộ 750w thôi bác. Mấy loại công suất nhỏ hơn thì chỉ còn driver. Nếu bác cần driver thì alo nhé.


còn driver của loại nào vậy bác , 200w hay 400w? có giắc cắm chứ bác.?

----------

Dinhkhanh78

----------


## inhainha

> còn driver của loại nào vậy bác , 200w hay 400w? có giắc cắm chứ bác.?


200w và 400w vẫn còn. Jack cắm đầy đủ, chỉ thiếu motor thôi à.

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## inhainha

*MS25*: Bộ step 5pha của Vexta với hộp số Harmonic 100. Hàng đẹp như mới vậy. Số lượng 15 bộ. Đủ jack cắm. Ưu tiên bán sỉ nguyên lô trước. Bác nào quan tâm thì alo hoặc inbox nhé. Sau 1 tuần mà vẫn chưa bán được thì sẽ bán lẻ. 




>

----------


## Thantu

> *MS25*: Bộ step 5pha của Vexta với hộp số Harmonic 100. Hàng đẹp như mới vậy. Số lượng 15 bộ. Đủ jack cắm. Ưu tiên bán sỉ nguyên lô trước. Bác nào quan tâm thì alo hoặc inbox nhé. Sau 1 tuần mà vẫn chưa bán được thì sẽ bán lẻ.


Hang qua dep bac khanh oi. Con nho em khong hihihi

----------

Dinhkhanh78, inhainha

----------


## thuyên1982

> 200w và 400w vẫn còn. Jack cắm đầy đủ, chỉ thiếu motor thôi à.


ok mai em alo

----------

inhainha

----------


## voccnc

Bác có con dc servo nào tầm 100w không bác, bé hơn cũng được

----------


## inhainha

> Bác có con dc servo nào tầm 100w không bác, bé hơn cũng được


AC servo hay DC servo? AC thì mình có cả loại 50w và 100w. DC servo mình chỉ có motor. Mà mình thắc mắc bác cần DC servo làm chi vậy?

----------


## voccnc

> AC servo hay DC servo? AC thì mình có cả loại 50w và 100w. DC servo mình chỉ có motor. Mà mình thắc mắc bác cần DC servo làm chi vậy?


Dc cho dễ chế driver cần cầu H chứ nhiêu, còn giá ac hơi cao thôi. Em chế cái vô lăng chơi game ấy mà bác, chơi chay hoài chán,mua thì đắt thôi dành diy bác.

----------


## inhainha

*MS26*: Bộ step 5pha dòng tốc độ cao với motor PK569H-NBC và driver UDK5128N của Vexta. Hàng đẹp không tì vết. Chỉ còn 2 bộ. Mua cả 2 freeship. Giá *1200k/bộ*. 




>

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> *MS26*: Bộ step 5pha dòng tốc độ cao với motor PK569H-NBC và driver UDK5128N của Vexta. Hàng đẹp không tì vết. Có 8 bộ. Mua 3 bộ free ship. Giá *1200k/bộ*.


Mấy em này size 60 hả bác?Em chưa dùng bao giờ nên hỏi ngu 1 chút.

----------


## inhainha

> Mấy em này size 60 hả bác?Em chưa dùng bao giờ nên hỏi ngu 1 chút.


Bề ngang size 60. Còn bề dài size 90. Đây là loại mạnh nhất trong dòng size 60.

----------

hieunguyenkham

----------


## inhainha

*MS27*: Cái operator dùng cho yaskawa servo. Đẹp như mới. Chỉ còn lại loại không có cáp. Nhưng cáp thì rất đơn giản: một đầu cáp là jack 9 chân RS232 nối vào driver, còn đầu jack còn lại giống mấy cái jack IDE máy tính loại 10 chân bán đầy ngoài chợ điện tử. Giá hỗ trợ cáp còn *700k*. 




>

----------


## legiao

Đang định mua 3 bộ step mà không biết loại nào mạnh chạy ngon với mach3 để ăn kim loại xin các đại sư chỉ giáo cho tí rất cảm ơn.nhìn mấy bộ của bác nầy mới thèm quá mà chưa dám mua

----------


## inhainha

> Đang định mua 3 bộ step mà không biết loại nào mạnh chạy ngon với mach3 để ăn kim loại xin các đại sư chỉ giáo cho tí rất cảm ơn.nhìn mấy bộ của bác nầy mới thèm quá mà chưa dám mua


Ăn kim loại màu thì bộ PK569H là vô tư rồi bác. Còn chơi sắt thì quan trọng là giàn khung chứ không phải motor rồi.

----------


## legiao

Thế bộ pk569h có xài điện 200-230v rkd514L kg bác .2 loại nầy lấy loại nào ngon hả bác.hôm trước có điện hỏi bác bán hàng hộ bác mà bác ấy củng không rành.không biết kết nối với mach3 có phải chuyển xung gì không

----------


## inhainha

> Thế bộ pk569h có xài điện 200-230v rkd514L kg bác .2 loại nầy lấy loại nào ngon hả bác.hôm trước có điện hỏi bác bán hàng hộ bác mà bác ấy củng không rành.không biết kết nối với mach3 có phải chuyển xung gì không


Cả udk5128 và rkd514l-a đều xài điện 110v. Cả 2 loại này đều tương thích tốt với Mach3. Không phải chuyển xung gì đâu. Chuẩn luôn rồi

----------


## legiao

bộ nầy kg xài điện 220v được à bác

----------


## legiao

Bộ nầy củng xài điện 110v luôn à bác

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

xai 220v bác ah .
loại L-a thi xài 110v

----------


## inhainha

Loại 514l-a xài 110v giá 600k
Loại 514l-c xài 220v giá 800k
Bác cần driver không mình cũng có để bán cho bác nhé.

----------


## legiao

> xai 220v bác ah .
> loại L-a thi xài 110v


Cảm ơn bác .bác rành cho mình hỏi thêm tí về momen xoắn và tốc độ của 2 loại driver RKD514L-C &motor PK569H-NBC và driver UKD5128N&motor PK564W-H100S nên chọn loại nào.mình mù tịt về điện này bác thông cảm hướng dẩn dùm

----------


## inhainha

> Cảm ơn bác .bác rành cho mình hỏi thêm tí về momen xoắn và tốc độ của 2 loại driver RKD514L-C &motor PK569H-NBC và driver UKD5128N&motor PK564W-H100S nên chọn loại nào.mình mù tịt về điện này bác thông cảm hướng dẩn dùm


Motor PK564W-H100S có hộp số harmonic tỉ số truyền 100 nên chỉ thích hợp làm trục A thôi, không làm trục X Y Z được đâu vì nó giảm tốc 100 lần nên chậm lắm.

Motor PK569H-NBC mới thích hợp làm trục X Y Z nhé bác. Bác có thể cho nó chạy trong khoảng 500-1000vg/phút là ok. Xài MS26 cho  3trucj X Y Z là chuẩn rồi bác ơi

----------


## legiao

Ok nhờ bác mà sáng ra được cái món điện nầy mình tối như đêm 30 trước mua của chú quảng 3 bộ ac servo yakawa sgdm 400w về dốt quá mò không nổi giờ tìm 3 bộ step thay vô không biết có dể ăn kg đây

----------


## legiao

> *MS26*: Bộ step 5pha dòng tốc độ cao với motor PK569H-NBC và driver UDK5128N của Vexta. Hàng đẹp không tì vết. Có 8 bộ. Mua 3 bộ free ship. Giá *1200k/bộ*.


Em lấy 3 bộ nầy 3 cái động cơ có núm trắng sau đuôi nhé bác ,có đủ jắch cắm không bác cho xin stk

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

> Em lấy 3 bộ nầy 3 cái động cơ có núm trắng sau đuôi nhé bác ,có đủ jắch cắm không bác cho xin stk


Cám ơn bác. Bác liên hệ số đt ở chữ ký để lấy hàng hoặc bác chuyển tiền vào số tk ở đầu trang 1 nhé. Hàng họ đầy đủ mấy cái connector nhưng hình. Bác chỉ việc nối dây giữa motor và driver là xong.

----------


## legiao

Bác có bộ đổi nguồn 110v để kéo đủ cho 3 em nầy không

----------


## inhainha

> Bác có bộ đổi nguồn 110v để kéo đủ cho 3 em nầy không


Mình ko có bán biến áp bác ah. Có bác trên diễn đàn nhận quấn biến áp đó bác. Thấy cũng rẻ mà. Hoặc bác hỏi mua hàng bãi thấy cũng nhiều.

Link quấn biến áp: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/87...e-theo-yeu-cau

----------


## legiao

Bác tư vấn cho tí kéo 3 bộ nầy cần biến áp nhiêu A

----------


## inhainha

> Bác tư vấn cho tí kéo 3 bộ nầy cần biến áp nhiêu A


Mỗi driver thấy ghi 110v 7.5A. Nhân 3 lên là 22A. Bác kiếm biến áp out 110v 22A trở lên là được.

----------


## legiao

Chuyển rồi bác

----------

Dinhkhanh78, inhainha

----------


## Khang Khon Kho

*MS11*: driver cho step 2 pha hãng Mitechno Hàn Quốc MDBL-1121B, loại unipolar (6 dây), dòng tối đa 1.2A, có chỉnh vi bước, có chế độ 1P tương thích Mach3. Giá *200k/cái. Lấy 3 cái giá 500k.*

em muốn mua 3 bộ này anh

----------

Dinhkhanh78, inhainha

----------


## inhainha

> *MS11*: driver cho step 2 pha hãng Mitechno Hàn Quốc MDBL-1121B, loại unipolar (6 dây), dòng tối đa 1.2A, có chỉnh vi bước, có chế độ 1P tương thích Mach3. Giá *200k/cái. Lấy 3 cái giá 500k.*
> 
> em muốn mua 3 bộ này anh


Cám ơn bác. Bác có thể chuyển tiền cho số tài khoản ở đầu trang 1 hoặc alo để liên hệ đến lấy hàng trực tiếp.

----------


## legiao

Gửi hàng kg có jắch cắm sao kết nối được bác

----------


## inhainha

> Gửi hàng kg có jắch cắm sao kết nối được bác


Trời, đủ jack rồi đó bác. Jack là jack xanh chứ cái connector màu trắng đó để nối dài dây cáp chứ có cắm vô đâu đâu. Bác cắt bỏ cái đầu connector trắng đó đi rồi nối 5 sợi dây motor vào driver theo chỉ dẫn màu trên driver đó. Ghi rất cụ thể mà.

----------


## toanho

Bác đọc tin nhắn tìm dùm em mấy cái khớp nhá. cảm ơn

----------


## inhainha

> Bác đọc tin nhắn tìm dùm em mấy cái khớp nhá. cảm ơn


Bác chỉ cần đường kính trong 12 mà không cần quan tâm thông số khác hả? Hơi lại nha
Để mình xem rồi báo bác

----------


## legiao

> Trời, đủ jack rồi đó bác. Jack là jack xanh chứ cái connector màu trắng đó để nối dài dây cáp chứ có cắm vô đâu đâu. Bác cắt bỏ cái đầu connector trắng đó đi rồi nối 5 sợi dây motor vào driver theo chỉ dẫn màu trên driver đó. Ghi rất cụ thể mà.



Mình tưởng đủ jắc cắm như hình nầy chứ.giờ bảo cắt bỏ đầu jắc đấu dây trực tiếp thành cùi bắp rồi chán

----------


## inhainha

Cái đầu trắng đó đâu có liên quan gì đến chỗ nối driver đâu. Bác vẫn phải đấu dây trần vào cái jack xanh trên driver mà. Không hiểu ý bác lắm. Bác cần cái connector đó cũng chẳng giải quyết gì vì cái connector đó là để nối dài dây nếu không muốn hàn dây nối dài, chứ có liên quan gì đến kết nối vào driver???
Mà giả sử bác có đủ cặp connector trắng đó mà dây không đủ dài thì bác làm sao?

----------


## winstarvn

có yaskawa sigmaII 400w loại có thắng không bác chủ ? đang cần 1 con để nghiên cứu. 
có báo giá em biết nha 0898 449 34hai

----------


## inhainha

Update cái MS 27

----------


## ngocsut

bác chủ có driver ASD16A-C thì báo giá em 3 bộ nhé

----------


## inhainha

Chỉ còn 1 bộ MS26.





> bác chủ có driver ASD16A-C thì báo giá em 3 bộ nhé


Loại này hiếm à bác. Khi nào có mình nhắn bác.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## khangscc

Bác inbox em giá 4 bộ udk 5128 nhé

----------


## inhainha

> Bác inbox em giá 4 bộ udk 5128 nhé


Còn 1 bộ ah bác. Giá 1tr2/bộ

----------


## inhainha

> Bác inbox em giá 4 bộ udk 5128 nhé


Mới về 4 bộ udk5128 và PK569AH, nhưng motor xấu hơn đợt 1 (vẫn đẹp hơn nhiều so với motor bãi). Giá 1tr1/bộ nhé bác. Nếu lấy thì liên hệ mình nhé. Thanks

----------


## quocquan

> *Địa chỉ giao dịch: 83 Phó Đức Chính Q1, TPHCM hoặc ship toàn quốc
> ĐT: 0903369185
> 
> Số tài khoản Lê Hữu Khánh 0071001001817 VCB chi nhánh HCM
> *
> 
> 
> *Tin còn là hàng còn.*
> 
> ...


bạn cho mình hỏi bạn bán vậy có hộ trợ cài đặt không? mấy bộ servo sam sung có xài được với bob mach 3 ko?

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

Mình hỗ trợ bác chạy được, còn cài thông số để nó chạy ngon thì bác phải tự làm vì mỗi máy mỗi khác nhau. Loại nào cũng chạy tốt với mach3 hết.

----------


## legiao

Bác chủ cho hỏi 3 bộ udk5128n mua của bác vẩn để nguyên xi chưa đụng tới giờ thay đổi thiết kế muốn đổi 3 bộ servo samsung 200w đời cao CSD3 giá 2tr500/1 bộ bù thêm tiền bác có chỗ đổi kg.bác OK thì mình mang đến phó Đức chính cho bác kiểm tra

----------


## inhainha

> Bác chủ cho hỏi 3 bộ udk5128n mua của bác vẩn để nguyên xi chưa đụng tới giờ thay đổi thiết kế muốn đổi 3 bộ servo samsung 200w đời cao CSD3 giá 2tr500/1 bộ bù thêm tiền bác có chỗ đổi kg.bác OK thì mình mang đến phó Đức chính cho bác kiểm tra


Bác cho chạy rồi quay clip gửi link cho mình xem nha. Qua nhà kiểm tra test tiếc mất công ah.

----------


## legiao

Mình chưa có đồ gì để chạy nó bác ơi.chưa mua nguồn 110v định đổi servo chạy 220v nên kg mua nguồn

----------


## legiao

từ bửa lấy về mới khui thùng chưa tets

----------


## inhainha

> từ bửa lấy về mới khui thùng chưa tets


Bác xài step còn chưa rành mà nhảy qua servo là mệt đó nha bác. Suy nghĩ kỹ chưa bác. Xài không được lại mệt ah.

----------


## GOHOME

Bác có motor PK569 không?

----------


## inhainha

> Bác có motor PK569 không?


Có nhưng mình bán theo bộ bác ơi, bác xem lại trang 1 để tham khảo nhé. Thanks

----------


## legiao

Mình là lính dù nhảy rớt trên ngọn servo giờ xuống step thấy lơ ngơ quá

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## khangscc

> từ bửa lấy về mới khui thùng chưa tets


Bác kia ko chịu đổi thì bác vào box em thử cái giá nha. Nhà bán buôn thường ít chiệu đổi chỉ bán ra thui

----------


## quocquan

[QUOTE=inhainha;81001]*Địa chỉ giao dịch: 83 Phó Đức Chính Q1, TPHCM hoặc ship toàn quốc
ĐT: 0903369185

Số tài khoản Lê Hữu Khánh 0071001001817 VCB chi nhánh HCM
*


*Tin còn là hàng còn.*


*Giảm giá ngày 6/10* 



*MS27*: Cái operator dùng cho yaskawa servo. Đẹp như mới. Chỉ còn lại loại không có cáp. Nhưng cáp thì rất đơn giản: một đầu cáp là jack 9 chân RS232 nối vào driver, còn đầu jack còn lại giống mấy cái jack IDE máy tính loại 10 chân bán đầy ngoài chợ điện tử. Giá hỗ trợ cáp còn *800k----->700k*. Xem hình tại đây: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...ll=1#post91510



*MS26*: Bộ step 5pha dòng tốc độ cao với motor PK569H-NBC và driver UDK5128N của Vexta. Hàng đẹp không tì vết. Chỉ còn 1 bộ. Giá *1200k/bộ*. Tham khảo tại đây: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...ll=1#post90996


*MS25*: Bộ step 5pha của Vexta với hộp số Harmonic 100. Tham khảo tại đây:http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...ll=1#post90647



*MS24*: driver 5pha DFC5114 của Vexta. Giá *300k/cái*. . Link tại đây: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...ll=1#post89707


*MS23*: driver RKD514L-A và UDK5114NW2. Loại này nổi tiếng chắc ai cũng biết rồi. Giá *600k/cái*. Link tại đây: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...ll=1#post89496


*MS22*:Servo Mecapion (hãng LS Korea) 400w, đời rất mới, tương thích với Mach3, điện áp 220V, đầy đủ jack cắm. Chỉ còn 2 bộ. Giá bèo nhèo *3tr200k/bộ, và 6tr/2 bộ.*. Xem hình tại đây: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...ll=1#post85758



*MS21*:Servo Mitsubishi 200w, dòng MR-C, điện áp 220V, đầy đủ jack cắm, hàng rất đẹp. Giá *2tr400k/bộ. 3 bộ giá 7tr00k.*. ---------> giảm còn *6tr6/3 bộ*. Xem hình tại đây:
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...ll=1#post85757



*MS20*:Servo Panasonic 200w (driver MSD023P1E và motor MSM022A1A), điện áp 220V, đầy đủ jack cắm. Giá bèo nhèo *5tr900k/3 bộ.* ---------> giảm còn *5tr5/3 bộ*
Xem hình tại đây: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...ll=1#post85755



*MS19*: combo alpha step harmonic driver ASD18AK và motor ASM46AK. Bộ combo bước ren 1, hành trình 50mm, nếu bỏ mấy cục bảo vệ hành trình thì có thể kéo được đến 80mm. Đầy đủ jack cắm, hàng tháo máy đồng bộ rất đẹp. Giá *4900k cho 3 bộ*. ---------> giảm còn *4500k cho 3 bộ*
Xem chi tiết ở đây:
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...ll=1#post85754



*MS18*: alpha step harmonic ASD12C-C và ASM66AC-H100. Đầy đủ jack cắm, hàng tháo máy đồng bộ rất đẹp. Hình ảnh và giá ở đây http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...ll=1#post85744


*MS9-MS17*: step driver 2pha và 5pha ở đây: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...ll=1#post83287



*MS7*: alpha step ASD24AA và ASM66AA. Đầy đủ jack cắm, hàng tháo máy đồng bộ rất đẹp. Giá *1tr800k/bộ. 3 bộ giá 5tr.* ---------> giảm còn *4500k cho 3 bộ*





*MS6*:Servo Samsung 400w, dòng CSD3, điện áp 220V, đầy đủ jack cắm, hàng rất đẹp. Có đủ loại motor có thắng và không thắng. Giá bèo *3tr600k/bộ*. *3 bộ giá 10tr500k*. Có hỗ trợ tài liệu và phần mềm kết nối cài đặt thông số cho các bác. 

*MS5*:Servo Samsung 400w, dòng CSDJ, điện áp 220V, hàng rất đẹp. Có đủ loại motor có thắng và không thắng. Giá bèo *3tr200k/bộ*. *3 bộ giá 9tr300k*. Có hỗ trợ tài liệu và phần mềm kết nối cài đặt thông số cho các bác. 

*MS4*: Servo Samsung 200w, dòng CSD3 đời cao, điện áp 220V, đầy đủ jack cắm, hàng rất đẹp. Có đủ loại motor có thắng và không thắng. Giá *2tr5/bộ*. Có hỗ trợ tài liệu và phần mềm kết nối cài đặt thông số cho các bác. 

*MS3*: Servo Samsung 200w, dòng CSDJ, điện áp 220V, hàng rất đẹp. Có đủ loại motor có thắng và không thắng. Giá *2tr2/bộ. 3 bộ giá 6tr300k*. Có hỗ trợ tài liệu và phần mềm kết nối cài đặt thông số cho các bác. 

*MS2*: Servo Samsung 100w, dòng CSD3 đời cao, điện áp 220V, đầy đủ jack cắm, hàng rất đẹp. Có đủ loại motor có thắng và không thắng. Giá *1tr500k/bộ. 3 bộ giá 4tr200k*. Có hỗ trợ tài liệu và phần mềm kết nối cài đặt thông số cho các bác. 

*MS1*: Servo Samsung 100w, dòng CSDJ, điện áp 220V, hàng rất đẹp. Có đủ loại motor có thắng và không thắng. Giá *1tr300k/bộ. 3 bộ giá 3tr500k*. Có hỗ trợ tài liệu và phần mềm kết nối cài đặt thông số cho các bác. 

Link hình ảnh hàng servo Samsung tham khảo tại đây: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...ll=1#post81118[bạn cho mình hỏi bộ driver samsung mình muốn xài bob mach3 được ko ? nếu mình mua bạn có hướng dẫn set cho mình k cám ơn

----------


## quocquan

[bạn cho mình hỏi bộ driver samsung mình muốn xài bob mach3 được ko ? nếu mình mua bạn có hướng dẫn set cho mình k cám ơn

----------


## inhainha

> Mình là lính dù nhảy rớt trên ngọn servo giờ xuống step thấy lơ ngơ quá


Ok. Nếu bác rành servo thì mình cũng ok đổi cho bác thôi. Bác liên hệ số đt ở chữ ký để đổi hàng nhé. Thanks




> Bác kia ko chịu đổi thì bác vào box em thử cái giá nha. Nhà bán buôn thường ít chiệu đổi chỉ bán ra thui


Mình chỉ ngại mấy bác chọc ngoái hư thôi, nếu ko hư thì mình cũng sẵn sàng đổi mà bác. 6 cái motor lấy luôn đi bác. Bác nấn ná tìm motor rẻ mà nó mất từ còn bực hơn

----------


## inhainha

> [bạn cho mình hỏi bộ driver samsung mình muốn xài bob mach3 được ko ? nếu mình mua bạn có hướng dẫn set cho mình k cám ơn


Xài mach3 vô tư đó bác. Minh Hỗ trợ bác cho nó hoạt động, còn cài đặt thông số để chạy ngon thì mình ko hỗ trợ được vì không rành  :Big Grin:

----------


## quocquan

> Xài mach3 vô tư đó bác. Minh Hỗ trợ bác cho nó hoạt động, còn cài đặt thông số để chạy ngon thì mình ko hỗ trợ được vì không rành


bạn biết ai cài đặt được ko vì mình cũng k rảnh nữa .

----------


## inhainha

> bạn biết ai cài đặt được ko vì mình cũng k rảnh nữa .


Ở trên đây thì thấy có bác ghoang và bác ledngochan là đã và đang xài nhiều. Bác tìm trên diễn đàn là ra số điện thoại bác ấy mà hỏi

----------


## khangscc

> Ok. Nếu bác rành servo thì mình cũng ok đổi cho bác thôi. Bác liên hệ số đt ở chữ ký để đổi hàng nhé. Thanks
> 
> 
> Mình chỉ ngại mấy bác chọc ngoái hư thôi, nếu ko hư thì mình cũng sẵn sàng đổi mà bác. 6 cái motor lấy luôn đi bác. Bác nấn ná tìm motor rẻ mà nó mất từ còn bực hơn


Chưa cần vội nên từ từ đã

----------


## quocquan

[QUOTE=inhainha;81118]*MS1*: Servo Samsung 100w, dòng CSDJ, điện áp 220V, hàng rất đẹp. Có đủ loại motor có thắng và không thắng. Giá *1tr300k/bộ. 3 bộ giá 3tr500k*. Có hỗ trợ tài liệu và phần mềm kết nối cài đặt thông số cho các bác. 



*MS2*: Servo Samsung 100w, dòng CSD3 đời cao, điện áp 220V, đầy đủ jack cắm, hàng rất đẹp. Có đủ loại motor có thắng và không thắng. Giá *1tr500k/bộ. 3 bộ giá 4tr200k*. Có hỗ trợ tài liệu và phần mềm kết nối cài đặt thông số cho các bác. 



*MS3*: Servo Samsung 200w, dòng CSDJ, điện áp 220V, hàng rất đẹp. Có đủ loại motor có thắng và không thắng. Giá *2tr2/bộ. 3 bộ giá 6tr300k*. Có hỗ trợ tài liệu và phần mềm kết nối cài đặt thông số cho các bác. 



*MS4*: Servo Samsung 200w, dòng CSD3 đời cao, điện áp 220V, đầy đủ jack cắm, hàng rất đẹp. Có đủ loại motor có thắng và không thắng. Giá *2tr5/bộ*. Có hỗ trợ tài liệu và phần mềm kết nối cài đặt thông số cho các bác. 





*MS5*:Servo Samsung 400w, dòng CSDJ, điện áp 220V, hàng rất đẹp. Có đủ loại motor có thắng và không thắng. Giá bèo *3tr200k/bộ*. *3 bộ giá 9tr300k*. Có hỗ trợ tài liệu và phần mềm kết nối cài đặt thông số cho các bác. 




MS2: Servo Samsung 100w, dòng CSD3 đời cao, điện áp 220V, đầy đủ jack cắm, hàng rất đẹp. Có đủ loại motor có thắng và không thắng. Giá 1tr500k/bộ. 3 bộ giá 4tr200k. Có hỗ trợ tài liệu và phần mềm kết nối cài đặt thông số cho các 
bạn còn hàng này không? mình muốn ráp bộ để chạy gỗ , alu, meca thì ok ko bác

----------


## quocquan

> Chưa cần vội nên từ từ đã


bạn khangscc ơi mình thấy bạn có sài qua servo , bạn có thể cài đặt cho mình được không chi phí bạn tính cho mình . mình chưa sử dụng cnc bao giờ nên mù về vấn đề này quá.

----------


## quocquan

> Chưa cần vội nên từ từ đã


bạn khangscc ơi mình thấy bạn có sài qua servo , bạn có thể cài đặt cho mình được không chi phí bạn tính cho mình . mình chưa sử dụng cnc bao giờ nên mù về vấn đề này quá.

----------


## inhainha

[QUOTE=quocquan;98404]


> *MS1*: Servo Samsung 100w, dòng CSDJ, điện áp 220V, hàng rất đẹp. Có đủ loại motor có thắng và không thắng. Giá *1tr300k/bộ. 3 bộ giá 3tr500k*. Có hỗ trợ tài liệu và phần mềm kết nối cài đặt thông số cho các bác. 
> 
> 
> 
> *MS2*: Servo Samsung 100w, dòng CSD3 đời cao, điện áp 220V, đầy đủ jack cắm, hàng rất đẹp. Có đủ loại motor có thắng và không thắng. Giá *1tr500k/bộ. 3 bộ giá 4tr200k*. Có hỗ trợ tài liệu và phần mềm kết nối cài đặt thông số cho các bác. 
> 
> 
> 
> *MS3*: Servo Samsung 200w, dòng CSDJ, điện áp 220V, hàng rất đẹp. Có đủ loại motor có thắng và không thắng. Giá *2tr2/bộ. 3 bộ giá 6tr300k*. Có hỗ trợ tài liệu và phần mềm kết nối cài đặt thông số cho các bác. 
> ...


bác không rành thì mình đề xuất bác xài step đi. Mình có vài bộ step phù hợp cho ứng dụng của bác. Bác xài servo mà không rành thì chỉnh cực lắm.

----------


## khangscc

> bạn khangscc ơi mình thấy bạn có sài qua servo , bạn có thể cài đặt cho mình được không chi phí bạn tính cho mình . mình chưa sử dụng cnc bao giờ nên mù về vấn đề này quá.


úi bác nhằm nhọt rồi, em cùi bắp thấy mợ mà biết sài servo đâu à bác, lúc trước nhờ mấy bác diễn đàn để cài dùm ông bạn thui ợ

----------


## quocquan

[QUOTE=inhainha;98411]


> bác không rành thì mình đề xuất bác xài step đi. Mình có vài bộ step phù hợp cho ứng dụng của bác. Bác xài servo mà không rành thì chỉnh cực lắm.


ban co bộ vexta 5 phase nào size 86 ko nguyên bộ 3 driver nhé

----------


## GOHOME

> Mới về 4 bộ udk5128 và PK569AH, nhưng motor xấu hơn đợt 1 (vẫn đẹp hơn nhiều so với motor bãi). Giá 1tr1/bộ nhé bác. Nếu lấy thì liên hệ mình nhé. Thanks


Lấy hai bộ nhé , thứ tư mình ghé .
sdt 0936211845

----------

inhainha

----------


## cnclaivung

> Ok. Nếu bác rành servo thì mình cũng ok đổi cho bác thôi. Bác liên hệ số đt ở chữ ký để đổi hàng nhé. Thanks
> 
> 
> Mình chỉ ngại mấy bác chọc ngoái hư thôi, nếu ko hư thì mình cũng sẵn sàng đổi mà bác. 6 cái motor lấy luôn đi bác. Bác nấn ná tìm motor rẻ mà nó mất từ còn bực hơn


câu này chỉ là cửa miệng của bác, em mua 2 bộ UPH 599 bác ghép chung driver UPS 52, bác dám bảo là nó dòng 4Nm...giá chát 2,6tr. về nói thật củ chuối nhất trong các loại chuối...đấu điện chạy được nhưng nó tầm 1Nm hên xui,...alo réo gọi xu=in đổi bù, bảo là mua lâu ko còn trách nhiệm....mà đâu phải mới mua của bác vài bộ động cơ...hiaz. ai chứ em sợ trò ghép hình của bác lắm rồi

----------


## Vạn Nhân Vãng

ms7 còn ko thớt

----------


## dungtb

> câu này chỉ là cửa miệng của bác, em mua 2 bộ UPH 599 bác ghép chung driver UPS 52, bác dám bảo là nó dòng 4Nm...giá chát 2,6tr. về nói thật củ chuối nhất trong các loại chuối...đấu điện chạy được nhưng nó tầm 1Nm hên xui,...alo réo gọi xu=in đổi bù, bảo là mua lâu ko còn trách nhiệm....mà đâu phải mới mua của bác vài bộ động cơ...hiaz. ai chứ em sợ trò ghép hình của bác lắm rồi


hàng cũ nên chuyện động cơ yếu đi so với thông số chuẩn là điều có thể xảy ra, hên xui mà

----------


## cnclaivung

> hàng cũ nên chuyện động cơ yếu đi so với thông số chuẩn là điều có thể xảy ra, hên xui mà


phải nó thế cũng đở tức, đem động cơ ghép với driver UD 2115B chạy như gió, do bác ấy ghép vớ vẩn....driver cùi nhất mà mình từng biết
sẳn đây em khuyên chân tình các bác, nếu không phải chuyên gia nghiên cứu như các bậc tiền bối trên đây, muốn chế cháo cho thử sức và có kinh nghiệm, em nghĩ nên tập trung vô cơ khí, còn điện cứ mới mà chơi, dẹp vụ săn tìm đồ cổ đi là vừa, có thế mới phát huy được...còn muốn nghiên cứu thì cứ bãi mà lượn, cứ gì phải mua hang ghép ông này bà nọ về mò điên luôn

----------


## phunglong_ts

MS14: Microstep driver của hãng Convex(Korea), dòng 4A, loại dùng cho step unipolar(6 dây), có chỉnh vi bước, tương thích Mach3 . Có 3 cái. Giá 400k/cái. Lấy 3 cái bao ship

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...#ixzz4YNJo28rv
em quan tâm cái này mà còn ko bác ah

----------


## elkun24

> *MS16*: Bộ step 5 pha của Autonics gồm driver KR-55MC và motor A3K-S545. Có chỉnh vi bước, có chế độ 1P tương thích Mach3. Giá *450k/bộ. Lấy 3 cái giá 1tr200k.*


Mấy bộ này còn ko bác ?

----------


## inhainha

Mình khai trương trở lại. Mong các bác ủng hộ. Thanks






> MS14: Microstep driver của hãng Convex(Korea), dòng 4A, loại dùng cho step unipolar(6 dây), có chỉnh vi bước, tương thích Mach3 . Có 3 cái. Giá 400k/cái. Lấy 3 cái bao ship
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...#ixzz4YNJo28rv
> em quan tâm cái này mà còn ko bác ah





> Mấy bộ này còn ko bác ?


Các bác alo số điện thoại 0903369185 giúp nhé. Thanks

----------


## minhkhuehd

Mình muốn mua 3 cái ở mục này không biết còn hàng không?



> MS11: driver cho step 2 pha hãng Mitechno Hàn Quốc MDBL-1121B, loại unipolar (6 dây), dòng tối đa 1.2A, có chỉnh vi bước, có chế độ 1P tương thích Mach3. Giá 200k/cái. Lấy 3 cái giá 500k.
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...#ixzz4YuqbftGO


Mình ở Việt Trì - Phú Thọ không biết cước vận chuyển thế nào bạn nhỉ? Nếu tính toán được thì bạn tính luôn cước vận chuyển giúp mình để mình chuyển khoản cả thể bạn nhé!
Trân trọng!

----------


## inhainha

> Mình muốn mua 3 cái ở mục này không biết còn hàng không?
> 
> Mình ở Việt Trì - Phú Thọ không biết cước vận chuyển thế nào bạn nhỉ? Nếu tính toán được thì bạn tính luôn cước vận chuyển giúp mình để mình chuyển khoản cả thể bạn nhé!
> Trân trọng!


Bác chuyển thêm cho mình 50k là được. Thiếu mình sẽ bù. Số tk ở đầu trang 1 đó bác.

----------


## inhainha

update MS4 alpha step

----------


## Himd

đăng ký cái này nhé     alpha step ASD16D-C và ASM69MC có thắng. Đầy đủ jack cắm, hàng tháo máy đồng bộ rất đẹp.

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...#ixzz4YvojnwgU

máy tắt không gọi đc

----------


## thuhanoi

> đăng ký cái này nhé     alpha step ASD16D-C và ASM69MC có thắng. Đầy đủ jack cắm, hàng tháo máy đồng bộ rất đẹp.
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...#ixzz4YvojnwgU
> 
> máy tắt không gọi đc


Cái này hình như nó nằm ở nhà mình lâu rồi ạ

----------


## inhainha

> đăng ký cái này nhé     alpha step ASD16D-C và ASM69MC có thắng. Đầy đủ jack cắm, hàng tháo máy đồng bộ rất đẹp.
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...#ixzz4YvojnwgU
> 
> máy tắt không gọi đc


Bác gọi lại đi bác





> Cái này hình như nó nằm ở nhà mình lâu rồi ạ


Hàng mới về mà bác  :Big Grin:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## ngocpham

Có bán driver ASD16-DC ko bác? Đang cần 3 bộ driver
Gọi mà bác ko bắt máy

----------


## inhainha

> Có bán driver ASD16-DC ko bác? Đang cần 3 bộ driver
> Gọi mà bác ko bắt máy


Không có driver ASD16D-C lẻ bác ơi, chỉ có ASD12A-C lẻ thôi.

----------


## inhainha

Mình tiếp tục cho lên sàn đấu giá vài cái biến tần. Các bác vào ủng hộ giúp nhé. Thanks

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...497#post104497

----------


## tranphong248

> Không có driver ASD16D-C lẻ bác ơi, chỉ có ASD12A-C lẻ thôi.


ASD 12A-C lẻ giá mấy vạy bác? (Có phải nó là tài xế chính của ASM 66MCE không?)
Thanks

----------


## inhainha

> ASD 12A-C lẻ giá mấy vạy bác? (Có phải nó là tài xế chính của ASM 66MCE không?)
> Thanks


Giá 1tr3/cái nha bác. Chính nó lái cái motor mà bác đã đề cập.

----------

tranphong248

----------


## inhainha

up lại theo yêu cầu:




> Bộ step 5 pha của Vexta gồm driver RKD507-A và các tùy chọn motor sau: PK544BW-N10 hoặc PK543-NA hoặc PK543BW-T3.6. Có chế độ 1P tương thích Mach3. Giá *500k/bộ. Lấy 3 cái giá 1tr400k.*

----------


## thuhanoi

> Có bán driver ASD16-DC ko bác? Đang cần 3 bộ driver
> Gọi mà bác ko bắt máy


Bác lấy bộ đi, bán lại mình cái moteu  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocpham

> Bác lấy bộ đi, bán lại mình cái moteu


Em motor bác lấy lại bn cho mình cái inbox, dc thì em làm việc với bác chủ  :Big Grin:

----------


## inhainha

Đã update ms5 ở trang 1

----------


## GOHOME

lnhainha có driver của motor này không , chạy mach3 nhé .

----------


## inhainha

> lnhainha có driver của motor này không , chạy mach3 nhé .


Nói thật bác vứt bỏ motor này đi, đời sâu lắm rồi. Bác mua nguyên bộ đời cao hơn là minas A bên mình bán nè.

----------

GOHOME

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em cần 2 bộ driver dùng cho con này ạ. Xem giúp em nhé. Cứ đúng bộ theo manual của hãng vexta là ok.

----------


## inhainha

Có hàng UDK5128N. Dòng 2.8A. Giá 1tr nha bác.

----------


## inhainha

Update MS1.6. Giảm giá các MS còn lại.




> *MS1.6*: bộ alpha step gồm driver ASD12C-C và motor ASM66MC-H50. Có hộp số Harmonic.  HÀNG MỚI CHƯA SỬ DỤNG kể cả motor và driver. Hỗ trỡ đầy đủ jack cắm không thiếu cái nào. Chỉ có 2 bộ. Giá * 2 triệu 500k/bộ.*

----------


## mactech

Em tạm gạch bộ này đến 22h để đọc datasheet ạ.

----------


## inhainha

> Em tạm gạch bộ này đến 22h để đọc datasheet ạ.


Gạch tạm bộ này là bộ nào vậy bác?

----------


## inhainha

Update MS4.1 driver UDK5128NW2 ở bài post số 4, trang 1:

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...ll=1#post85744

----------


## inhainha

Update MS3.1 Biến tần LG 1.5kw ở bài post số 3, trang 1.

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...ll=1#post83287

----------


## mactech

Sorry bác chủ, em xin hủy gạch bộ Alpha ạ.

----------


## inhainha

> Sorry bác chủ, em xin hủy gạch bộ Alpha ạ.


OK bác. Không biết bác cần công suất như nào. Để mình chọn cho.

----------


## inhainha

Update: 

MS3.2: Biến tần Fuji 2.2kw. Hàng còn đẹp. Giá 2000k/cái. Cập nhật tại bài post số 3. Ở đây:

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...ll=1#post83287

----------


## inhainha

MS4.2: có gạch




>

----------


## inhainha

MS2.1: 2 bộ servo J3 400w, hàng rất đẹp, motor chưa sử dụng luôn, còn đầy đủ jack cắm, socket ...
Giá 9tr5/2 bộ




>

----------


## ktshung

bác có con nào size 86 2 phase không?

----------


## inhainha

> bác có con nào size 86 2 phase không?


Có 2 bộ của sanyo denki. Giá 800k/bộ

----------


## Thaihamy

Hàng bác inhainha ngon

----------

inhainha

----------


## mig21

có xé lẻ 2 con step sanyo denki không bác

----------


## hoahong102

> MS2.1: 2 bộ servo J3 400w, hàng rất đẹp, motor chưa sử dụng luôn, còn đầy đủ jack cắm, socket ...
> Giá 9tr5/2 bộ


Mình có 2 con j3 200w đủ cáp  muốn nâng cấp thành 400W  mà kẹt tiền quá, hàng đẹp

----------


## inhainha

Hết hàng........

----------


## CBNN

test chạy chưa bác ?

----------


## inhainha

> test chạy chưa bác ?


Chưa test, nhưng bao xài nha bác.

----------


## vufree

COn này chạy xung nhiều không Bác?

----------

inhainha

----------


## CBNN

0.001 độ 1xung đó anh vay mot vòng là 360,000 x/v

----------

inhainha, Takami, vufree

----------


## ktshung

> Có 2 bộ của sanyo denki. Giá 800k/bộ


Sory bác, bài trôi nên em không thấy, bác cho em xem lại hình với ạ. Gửi zalo cho em cũng được

----------


## vufree

> 0.001 độ 1xung đó anh vay mot vòng là 360,000 x/v


ý Anh là chế độ điều khiển á, có chạy với mach3 Pulse/Dir được không,

----------


## inhainha

> ý Anh là chế độ điều khiển á, có chạy với mach3 Pulse/Dir được không,


Cái này chạy được, chạy vô tư bác ah.

----------


## vufree

bác Chủ cho hỏi thêm Driver có màn hình để setup không hay cần gắn màn hình rời?

----------


## inhainha

..................................................  .

----------


## inhainha

Đọc manual thì thấy việc giao tiếp dùng máy tính rất đơn giản, chỉ chế cái cổng com 3 dây là xài được rồi. Dòng này đời mới nha, vẫn còn support trên web hãng.

http://www.ckd.co.jp/kiki/caddata/ax_t/SMB-55E.pdf

----------


## inhainha

> Sory bác, bài trôi nên em không thấy, bác cho em xem lại hình với ạ. Gửi zalo cho em cũng được


Hình đây bác

----------


## solero

> bác Chủ cho hỏi thêm Driver có màn hình để setup không hay cần gắn màn hình rời?


Cái này cứ hỏi lão @CKD, đồ của lão ấy làm ra mà  :Big Grin:  Funny tí.

----------

vufree

----------


## CBNN

> Cái này chạy được, chạy vô tư bác ah.


chạy đc 3chê độ cw/ccw pulse/dir phase AB . em đang test bộ như vậy , chỉ nhảy nhảy rồi báo lỗi . chưa tìm ra nguyên do

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

> chạy đc 3chê độ cw/ccw pulse/dir phase AB . em đang test bộ như vậy , chỉ nhảy nhảy rồi báo lỗi . chưa tìm ra nguyên do


Chắc tại bị hư... :Wink:

----------


## anhthai20121991

> Update MS4.1 driver UDK5128NW2 ở bài post số 4, trang 1:
> 
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...ll=1#post85744


còn hàng không bác

----------


## inhainha

> còn hàng không bác


Con hang do bac

----------


## inhainha

Có 2 bộ step 2 pha size 86 mà không thấy bác trên hồi âm mua hay không, nên quyết định đăng bán lại. Giá 800k/bộ.

----------


## inhainha

Bộ servo hộp số Omron 750w, hàng còn đẹp, đầy đủ dây cáp nối giữa động cơ và driver, jack cắm đầy đủ. Hộp số tỉ số truyền 21. Giá 7tr

----------


## inhainha

Servo J3 750W loại có thắng hoặc không thắng. Lấy gì thì tùy ý. Có 2 bộ. Đầy đủ dây nối từ động cơ đến driver, hỗ trợ đủ jack cắm. Hàng còn rất đẹp. Giá 8tr/bộ. 2 bộ 15tr.

----------


## inhainha

Có 1 bộ alpha step gồm 1 motor ASM911BC và driver ASD20A-C. Motor đẹp như mới, riêng driver vẫn còn trong bọc. Giá 3tr5/bộ.

Ngoài ra còn thừa 3 cái driver ASD20A-C còn trong bọc. Giá 2tr2/cái. Mua 3 cái giá 6tr.

----------


## Nam CNC

Quá ngon luôn , chỉ chuyên máy mini thôi nhưng em 911 thì toẹt vời , đã mua nhiều hàng của ông này , alpha cũng 1 mớ , hàng rất ngon , yên tâm.... chúc 1 đám đó đi sớm chớ trước mặt thì khó ngủ lắm.

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

> Quá ngon luôn , chỉ chuyên máy mini thôi nhưng em 911 thì toẹt vời , đã mua nhiều hàng của ông này , alpha cũng 1 mớ , hàng rất ngon , yên tâm.... chúc 1 đám đó đi sớm chớ trước mặt thì khó ngủ lắm.


Cám ơn bác. Hàng đã có gạch.

----------


## Gamo

> Quá ngon luôn , chỉ chuyên máy mini thôi nhưng em 911 thì toẹt vời , đã mua nhiều hàng của ông này , alpha cũng 1 mớ , hàng rất ngon , yên tâm.... chúc 1 đám đó đi sớm chớ trước mặt thì khó ngủ lắm.


Hehe, HBS đê, hết mất ngủ liền

----------


## vusvus

E lấy 1 cái asd20ac nha bác, bác inbox địa chỉ em ghé ạ

----------


## hoahong102

[QUOTE=inhainha;127561]Có 1 bộ alpha step gồm 1 motor ASM911BC và driver ASD20A-C. Motor đẹp như mới, riêng driver vẫn còn trong bọc. Giá 3tr5/bộ.

Gạch cái này

----------


## inhainha

> E lấy 1 cái asd20ac nha bác, bác inbox địa chỉ em ghé ạ





> Gạch cái này


Xin lỗi các bác. Hàng đã có gạch.

----------


## inhainha

hết hàng

----------


## Totdo

Step 2pha driver của Hàn Quốc, chỉnh vi bước được, tương thích mach3, dòng 3A. Giá 300k. 


lấy 2 con nhé bác chủ

Minh O935417382

----------


## inhainha

> Step 2pha driver của Hàn Quốc, chỉnh vi bước được, tương thích mach3, dòng 3A. Giá 300k. 
> 
> 
> lấy 2 con nhé bác chủ
> 
> Minh O935417382


Cám ơn bác.

----------


## mactech

Freeship ra Hà Nội, em lấy 05 bộ?

----------


## dangtantu1988

Có bộ secvo hbs nào ngon không bác. Làm con máy 1625. Cần 4 bộ

----------


## inhainha

> Freeship ra Hà Nội, em lấy 05 bộ?


Cám ơn bác




> Có bộ secvo hbs nào ngon không bác. Làm con máy 1625. Cần 4 bộ


Hức. Mình bán hàng Nhật mà bác đi hỏi hàng Chị Na  :Frown:

----------


## puskinu

Bác có sơ đồ nối dây e step driver hàn quốc này với bob mach3 ko?

----------


## dungkiev@yahoo.com

> Step 2pha driver của Hàn Quốc, chỉnh vi bước được, tương thích mach3, dòng 3A. Giá 300k.


Mình lấy 3 driver nhé, ship Bình thạnh HCM, 0908852934 Dũng.

----------


## puskinu

Đã test thành công. Có một lưu ý là môtor unipolar phải nối đủ cả 2 dây com chung của phase thì mới chạy đc. Còn bipolar thì ko cần! Đánh giá chạy êm, mượt.

----------


## Diyodira

> Đã test thành công. Có một lưu ý là môtor unipolar phải nối đủ cả 2 dây com chung của phase thì mới chạy đc. Còn bipolar thì ko cần! Đánh giá chạy êm, mượt.


Nói dễ hiểu là dùng cho motor 6 dây hay 8 dây, ok?

Tks

----------


## hung1706

> Nói dễ hiểu là dùng cho motor 6 dây hay 8 dây, ok?
> 
> Tks


Hinh như 6 dây a ơi  :Big Grin: . 
Cho em xin 500đ hình đi anh puskinu  :Big Grin:

----------


## Diyodira

> Hinh như 6 dây a ơi . 
> Cho em xin 500đ hình đi anh puskinu


Cả 2 chứ e, tuy 2 mà một  :Smile: , còn 4 dây thì chịu thua.

Tks

----------


## solero

Mã U là Unipolar nên phải dùng động cơ 6 dây (hoặc 8 dây nối thành 6).

----------


## puskinu

Tủ điện e như cái ổ chuột ở chung với nhện nên ngại show hình lắm. Hehe. Môtor e dùng là pk296 loại 6dây. Đọc catalogue thì nó bảo bắt buộc uni phải nối dây com chung

----------


## hung1706

Em thấy trên hình driver là 6 dây nên các loại 2 phase 6 dây là dành cho em nó ấy  :Big Grin: . 
Em chỉ muốn xin cách đấu dây vào bob thôi chứ anh show nguyên cái tủ điện thì em ko dám xem rồi chê đâu, cái món điện đóm nó ko biết em mà em cũng ko biết nó  :Smile: ))).

----------


## puskinu

Cw+, ccw+: 5v, cw-: pulse, ccw-: dir. Nối đơn giản hơn 5 phase vexta. Chỉ có chú ý: uni và bi thôi. Làm e phải móc dây ra hàn thêm. Nó vẫn dùng đc cho 2 phase 4 dây

----------


## Totdo

> Cw+, ccw+: 5v, cw-: pulse, ccw-: dir. Nối đơn giản hơn 5 phase vexta. Chỉ có chú ý: uni và bi thôi. Làm e phải móc dây ra hàn thêm. Nó vẫn dùng đc cho 2 phase 4 dây


Bác chỉ giúp cách móc dây ra đấu lại như thế nào để chạy với 2pha 4 dây với bác.

----------


## puskinu

> Bác chỉ giúp cách móc dây ra đấu lại như thế nào để chạy với 2pha 4 dây với bác.


Bác đọc manual này của nó nhé..e thấy hình như vẫn đấu như thế: https://www.google.com.vn/url?sa=t&r...hbhIJH5o3lqMZw. Dùng google translate nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## inhainha

Bộ step 5pha loại tốc độ cao, size 86, giá 900k/bộ. Hàng còn đẹp như hình.  Có 1 bộ duy nhất.

----------


## inhainha

Bộ step 5pha như hình, giá 1tr/bộ. Mua 3 bộ giá 2tr700k. Motor PK569NA nhé các bác.

----------


## inhainha

2 bộ step của Sanyo Denki, size to 86, còn rất đẹp. Giá 1tr6 cho 2 bộ.

----------


## inhainha

Driver step cho dòng alpha step ARM. Jack kết nối đầy đủ. Giá 1tr7. Có 1 cái duy nhất.

----------


## inhainha

Step driver 2 pha và 5 pha của Rorze loại xác lớn. Đồng giá 500k/cục.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Driver step cho dòng alpha step ARM. Jack kết nối đầy đủ. Giá 1tr7. Có 1 cái duy nhất.


Con motor này dùng với driver bác có hợp mạng không

----------


## inhainha

> Con motor này dùng với driver bác có hợp mạng không


Chuẩn căng đét luôn bác

----------


## Ga con

Mấy con này nó cắt dây sạch sẽ, hic.

Thanks.

----------


## inhainha

> Mấy con này nó cắt dây sạch sẽ, hic.
> 
> Thanks.


Chịu khó nối dây chút, có khó khăn gì đâu bác?

----------


## Ga con

Em e là nó đi bụi rồi mới quăng kiểu đó.
Hồi trước thấy nhiều mà giờ này vơi gần hết rồi cụ.

Đi bãi mấy đồ điện nó ghi mấy chữ viết tay tiếng Hàn hay Nhật trên đó e không hiểu thì ít nhặt lắm. Còn ghi tiếng Anh e đọc hiểu được thì khoảng 7-80% là nó ghi hư lỗi gì, ngày nào :Stick Out Tongue: 

Thanks.

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

Sold.............

----------

tiinicat

----------


## inhainha

Biến tần Hitachi 1HP. Ngoại hình còn nguyên vẹn, nhìn bẩn chút vì dính dầu nhớt. Giá 1tr/cái

----------


## inhainha

Sold

----------


## ktshung

> Step driver 2 pha và 5 pha của Rorze loại xác lớn. Đồng giá 500k/cục.


Con này dùng pur/dir được ko anh, nếu được em lấy cục 2 phase nhé

----------


## inhainha

> Con này dùng pur/dir được ko anh, nếu được em lấy cục 2 phase nhé


chắc là dùng cw/ccw. Bác tra tài liệu thử

----------


## inhainha

Sold.......




> Còn mấy bộ alpha step hàng đẹp như mới,

----------


## inhainha

đã bán

----------


## inhainha

Lâu quá không có đăng gì. Hôm nay mới về lô alpha step còn sáng đẹp. ASM66A-A và ASD24AA. Các bác ủng hộ nhé. Thanks
Giá 1tr4/bộ. Mua 3 bộ giá 4tr. Mua 10 bộ giá 12tr. LH 0903369185

PS: hàng đủ jack cắm

----------


## trucnguyen

Driver ASD24-AA bác có bán lẻ không vậy ?

----------


## inhainha

> Driver ASD24-AA bác có bán lẻ không vậy ?


900k bán luôn bác

----------


## inhainha

Bộ servo Samsung còn đẹp cần ra đi. 600w. ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## inhainha

Lâu quá để thớt mốc meo rồi. Mình bán lại nha. Mong các bác ủng hộ

Có 1 cặp 5pha hộp số Harmonic tỉ số truyền 100. Hàng hiếm siêu đẹp. Thích hợp làm trục A. Giá 1tr3/bộ. 2 bộ 2tr5.

----------

